# sound rauscht

## Realmaker

hallo,

ich habe mich nach der alsa-anleitung gerichtet und alles installiert, was auch geklappt hat nur wenn ich zb. musik hör und über sim-icq chatte höre ich das nicht wenn ich nachrichten bekomme. wenn ich xmms dann ausmache bekomm ich alles auf einmal zu hören was in der zeit wo xmms anwar gekommen ist. ausserdem rauscht mein sound (xmms, noatun, kaboodle etc.)

 :Confused: 

----------

## dertobi123

Um was für einen Soundchip geht es denn? Den NForce2 Kram?

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

japp

----------

## dertobi123

Schonmal den nforce-audio Treiber probiert? Damit hat der Kram bei mir mal getan. Mit Alsa hatte ich den Onboard-Sound nur unter 2.6 am laufen, fehlerfrei.

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

ähm, es scheint so das beim etc-update die passwörtet geändert worden sind und ich mich jetzt nicht mehr als root einloggen kann   :Embarassed:   wie kann ich das passwort neu festlegen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> ähm, es scheint so das beim etc-update die passwörtet geändert worden sind und ich mich jetzt nicht mehr als root einloggen kann  wie kann ich das passwort neu festlegen?

 

Lies dir das nochmal durch, denk nach und überdenke deine Aussage. Damit kommst du in fast jedem Dau-Ranking locker in die Top 10  :Cool: 

Spaß beseite: Mit etc-update kann man _viel_ Blödsinn machen, aber keine Passwörter ändern. Hast du das Tastaturlayout geändert?

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

 :Razz: 

in meinem passwort kommen aber keine zeichen vor die bei einem amerikanischen-tastaturlayout anders belegt werden

----------

## dertobi123

Tja Jung, du solltest schon selber wissen, was du getan/verändert hast ....

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

ich setz mich morgen nochmal ran

----------

## Realmaker

ok, ich kann nur als normaler user nicht root werden, 'Permisssion Denied'. hat das nicht was mit der gruppe wheel zu tun?

----------

## dertobi123

jep.

----------

## Realmaker

gut =) stand nämlich in der installationsanleitung beim useradden   :Cool:   jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie ich mich wieder in die gruppe kriege

----------

## dertobi123

man usermod

Es könnte nicht schaden hin und wieder auch mal einen Blick in die Doku zu werfen ...  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

so, klappt. hab jetzt auch die nforce-audiotreiber installiert. wie konfigurier/starte ich die?

----------

## dertobi123

nvaudio in die modules.autoload.d/kernel2.4 werfen, booten oder Modul laden.

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

```
bash-2.05b# rc-update add nvaudio default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/nvaudio not found; aborting.

```

  :Confused: 

----------

## dertobi123

Du sollst das Modul beim Start laden, nicht nvaudio als Dienst starten ...

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

dann kommt beim booten die meldung 

```
* Failed to load module "nvaudio"
```

----------

## dertobi123

Und was für eine Meldung erhältst du, wenn du das Modul manuell lädst?

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

```
bash-2.05b# insmod nvaudio

Using /lib/modules/2.4.22-2.4.22/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o

/lib/modules/2.4.22-2.4.22/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_probe_codec_Redf32a8e

/lib/modules/2.4.22-2.4.22/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_dac_rate_R99dd7def

/lib/modules/2.4.22-2.4.22/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_adc_rate_R2f0e0a59

```

----------

## dertobi123

Folgendes solltest du im Kernel unter "Sound" als Modul bauen:

Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x

Danach den nforce-audio Treiber neu mergen.

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

hm, besser ist der ton dann aber nicht geworden

----------

## OliD

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich nach der alsa-anleitung gerichtet und alles installiert, was auch geklappt hat nur wenn ich zb. musik hör und über sim-icq chatte höre ich das nicht wenn ich nachrichten bekomme. wenn ich xmms dann ausmache bekomm ich alles auf einmal zu hören was in der zeit wo xmms anwar gekommen ist. ausserdem rauscht mein sound (xmms, noatun, kaboodle etc.)
> 
> 

 

Gegen das Rauschen weiss ich nix.

Aber das die Sounds wiederkommen, hat was mit dem Soundserver zu tun. Alsa ( :Smile: ) entweder alles direkt über Alsa, oder alles über einen Soundserver. Sonst kann der Soundserver den Kram nicht ausgeben und speichert das. Irgendwann kommt er wieder an die Soundkarte ran (wenn XMMS fertig ist) und dann wird er alles auf einmal los.

Ciao

Oli D.

----------

## Realmaker

ja so hab ich mir das auch erklärt, klingt soweit auch logisch. nur nachdem ich die nforce treiber installiert hab rauscht nur noch xmms, benutze deswegen noatun

----------

## aereon

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem rauschenden Sound und habe es folgendermaßen gelöst: 

1. mach mal 'emerge alsa-utils' wenn du nicht schon hast.

2. Dann alsamixer starten und alles in den grünen Bereich runter regeln. 

Dann müsste es gehen.(Bei mir hat's gewirkt.)

mfG

----------

